# VPD on Twitter



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Vancouver Police (VancouverPD) on Twitter

It's pretty interesting

# Downtown: purse stolen from car. Suspect took off on a bike. about 2 hours ago via web

# Traffic Alert: southbound Granville St. Bridge now open. Traffic moving slowly. about 2 hours ago via web

# @Org9 Great suggestion. Thanks! about 2 hours ago via web in reply to Org9

# Earlier this morning - East Vancouver: Theft from auto suspect apprehended by police dog. about 2 hours ago via web

# Traffic Alert: motor vehicle accident at Main St. & E. 36th Ave. Police on scene. about 2 hours ago via web

# @CBCTraffic Yes. For traffic incidents we will provide the location. about 2 hours ago via web in reply to CBCTraffic


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thats kind of cool , thanks for sharing


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i guess they have a lot of time on their hands to be posting updates? LOL pretty neat though.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smart move. This could evolve into a twitter crimestoppers. Or a warning system (ie suspicious people or a rash of assaults/break-ins in a certain area). I'm interested to see how this develops.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Many police departments have adopted this technlogy, successfully.


----------

